# My 600-pound Life: New TLC Show



## LovelyLiz (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a head's up...another one of these shows of a person losing hundreds of pounds (through surgery) and the producers and participants treating it really like a circus side-show kind of thing is about to premiere tomorrow.

My 600 Pound Life on TLC.

To add insult to injury, they use a snippet from a song from my favorite singer EVER (Patty Griffin) in the promo spot. I will go on hoping she didn't give her approval with full knowledge of what rubbish this is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2012)

Other than that clip, have you seen any other press that would indicate that it's going to be a sideshow type of thing or is that something that network is known for? I stay away from a lot of shows featuring dieting and sizeist stuff simply because I don't need the aggravation but is it possible that there might be something of redeeming value in it? 

My question is also because I once weighed nearly 700 lbs. I didn't have WLS and mostly lost it through illness and an eating disorder. I don't want nor did I ever want (nor had an offer or option) for a show my journey but is it even feasible (in your opinion or in fact, anyone's opinion that's reading this) that this can be handled with respect and sensitivity or are ratings always going to based on sensationalism--do you think the tide will turn and someone influential in the entertainment industry will depict a fat person's story, whether it's weight loss or gain or loving themselves exactly as they are with compassion and dignity?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 31, 2012)

I absolutely think it's possible to tell a story like this with sensitivity and integrity. I do not think this will ever happen anytime in the near future in mainstream television. But I would also be very very happy to be wrong!

I read a few other articles that seemed to feel like this show was in the "gawking at fatties" kind of genre. Like this one (that I don't necessarily recommend), but that says: 



> My 600 Pound Life, which debuts on February 1st, is a four-part series thats taken seven years to film. Following four different morbidly obese individuals who have become entirely dependent on others to exist, the show graphically details their lives before, during, and after gastric bypass surgerywhich, they all say, is their only option. And while that may be true, it doesnt do much for viewers who may be battling similarly crippling weight problems. It isnt about redemptionits about staring in pity at what the people in the show have become.



I haven't seen it, but it definitely seems to revel in the "OMG" factor from what I've seen. Again, would be happy to be wrong!


----------



## butch (Feb 1, 2012)

Patty Griffin is such a tiny thing, I wonder if she has ever thought critically about weight, health, and fat stigma. It saddens me too to think she gave permission for her song to be used, but maybe this is an opportunity for one of her biggest fans, like me, to write her a letter and let her know that her music can be a salve to those of us who choose to fight back at all those messages making us feel bad for living in a large body.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> ... is it even feasible (in your opinion or in fact, anyone's opinion that's reading this) that this can be handled with respect and sensitivity or are ratings always going to based on sensationalism--do you think the tide will turn and someone influential in the entertainment industry will depict a fat person's story, whether it's weight loss or gain or loving themselves exactly as they are with compassion and dignity?



It is theoretically possible, and I say that as someone who was on TV shows dozens of times, including some of the network talk shows when they were in their prime. It can be done. Phil Donahue, for example, seemed genuinely interested and compassionate when we were on, but that was Donahue who was on top and could afford to do what he felt was right.

In real life, the ratings competition between networks is brutal. The quest of all those cable channels to be on top, or stay relevant at a time when TV is facing growing competition from web-based programming and entertainment is cut-throat and desperate. The need to have ratings that justify commercials is tremendous. Unfortunately, that means tabloid-style reporting, tabloid-style sensationalism, and tabloid-style teasers and headlines. 

So I do not expect kind and compassionate, or even simply fair, treatment from the media.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2012)

mcbeth said:


> Just a head's up...another one of these shows of a person losing hundreds of pounds (through surgery) and the producers and participants treating it really like a circus side-show kind of thing is about to premiere tomorrow.
> 
> My 600 Pound Life on TLC.
> 
> To add insult to injury, they use a snippet from a song from my favorite singer EVER (Patty Griffin) in the promo spot. I will go on hoping she didn't give her approval with full knowledge of what rubbish this is.


 

I rolled my eyes when I saw the advertisement. It seems fat is popular again and this cycle rolls around every couple of years.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 1, 2012)

Yet another reason to rejoice that I do not have television. :happy:


----------



## musicman (Feb 1, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> In real life, the ratings competition between networks is brutal. The quest of all those cable channels to be on top, or stay relevant at a time when TV is facing growing competition from web-based programming and entertainment is cut-throat and desperate. The need to have ratings that justify commercials is tremendous. Unfortunately, that means tabloid-style reporting, tabloid-style sensationalism, and tabloid-style teasers and headlines.
> 
> So I do not expect kind and compassionate, or even simply fair, treatment from the media.




Agreed. Also remember that all commercial media must please their advertisers before all others, and the weight loss industry has much more money than most other sponsors. TV will never broadcast anything that might jeopardize that support. That alone is why I never expect anything but nonstop fat-hate from the media.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't want nor did I ever want (nor had an offer or option) for a show my journey but is it even feasible (in your opinion or in fact, anyone's opinion that's reading this) that this can be handled with respect and sensitivity or are ratings always going to based on sensationalism--do you think the tide will turn and someone influential in the entertainment industry will depict a fat person's story, whether it's weight loss or gain or loving themselves exactly as they are with compassion and dignity?



No. The mainstream media treats very fat people as sideshow freaks. Sadly, unless something in our society drastically changes, I think they always will.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2012)

I watched it last night.
I thought it was done fairly well. 

The most interesting part to me was her relationship with her husband. Every time he talked it made me cringe.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 2, 2012)

I watched it too and thought there was a lot of reality and honesty there. It'll be interesting to see how the other episodes play out.

Tracy


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2012)

I missed the show but I read some discussions and they said the husband slept with a bunch of other chicks while she was recovering, is that true? And if so, what a douche.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I missed the show but I read some discussions and they said the husband slept with a bunch of other chicks while she was recovering, is that true? And if so, what a douche.



Yes, but they ended up working things out through counseling.


----------



## Imp (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw the previews and have no desire to see it. However, I loved "Heavy" and thought it was well-done and honest.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 3, 2012)

" I missed the show but I read some discussions and they said the husband slept with a bunch of other chicks while she was recovering, is that true? And if so, what a douche. "

I don't remember if they ever said how many other women he actually had sex with. But above that, there was an ongoing issue of him "talking to" other women online and having inappropriate female friendships behind his wife's back. That was apparently a problem throughout their entire marriage though. From before her surgery, through the entire ordeal, and even after their child was born. Eventually, she gave him an ultimatum to get counseling or it was over. Which he apparently took seriously, because the show ended when them buying a house and moving forward as a family. 

I started out liking the husband. In the beginning, there was pre-surgery scene where they were shopping, she was using a scooter, and an old man made a snarky comment to her that really upset her and made her cry. Her husband came and comforted her and kissed her, and it seemed really tender and genuine. But as the show progressed, he started to really show his ass in terms of his attitude and how he talked to her. Then the issue of the ongoing infidelity came out. At the end of the show, I really didn't like him, and was disappointed that she not only stayed with him but had a kid with him. 

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> " I missed the show but I read some discussions and they said the husband slept with a bunch of other chicks while she was recovering, is that true? And if so, what a douche. "
> 
> I don't remember if they ever said how many other women he actually had sex with. But above that, there was an ongoing issue of him "talking to" other women online and having inappropriate female friendships behind his wife's back. That was apparently a problem throughout their entire marriage though. From before her surgery, through the entire ordeal, and even after their child was born. Eventually, she gave him an ultimatum to get counseling or it was over. Which he apparently took seriously, because the show ended when them buying a house and moving forward as a family.
> 
> ...


 
He really rubbed me the wrong was as well. Very immature. 
He did admit having a really hard time with her weight loss ordeal and how it made him feel like he didn't have a role anymore. A lot of spouses search out other activities when they feel like that. Sad but true.

Cute little girl though! Melissa seemed so happy and loving with her.

I do believe that they didn't show enough of how difficult it is after when you have such a surgery, food-wise. I've been under the impression that your body has a really hard time with staying balanced as far as nutrients go.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> He really rubbed me the wrong was as well. Very immature.
> He did admit having a really hard time with her weight loss ordeal and how it made him feel like he didn't have a role anymore. A lot of spouses search out other activities when they feel like that. Sad but true.
> 
> Cute little girl though! Melissa seemed so happy and loving with her.
> ...



The difficulty varies depending mostly on the type of surgery, and partly on the individual, but since the surgery puts the digestive system into an unnatural state there will always be some sort of malabsorption issues.


----------



## Grundsau 11 (Feb 3, 2012)

A famous oft-quoted axiom is that "No one has ever gone broke underestimating the taste of the American public" H. L. Mencken (1880-1952)


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2012)

"Reality TV" is the cheapest by far to produce, and if your subject is freakish enough you get viewers. TLC has made the circus sideshow their business model.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW

'If you get any bigger you can just get a bigger damn wagon'

If I would have been a passer by I would have hit both men


----------



## Tau (Feb 4, 2012)

TLC as a channel is just repugnant. It started broadcasting in SA about 6 months ago and their shows just keep me horrified and when I think they cannot possibly portray the ordinary American citizen in a worse light they go right ahead and do exactly that.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I missed the show but I read some discussions and they said the husband slept with a bunch of other chicks while she was recovering, is that true? And if so, what a douche.



I saw the show last night and it was really good. It hit a lot of points that many on this board talk about. The couple's positive attitude on sticking to changing their lives and staying together to the end was really inspiring.

However, they could have saved a lot of money by going to counseling in the first place. Maybe I'm a little jealous because food addicts can cheat and have surgery to help them when other addicts do not have that option and just have to tough it out.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 7, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I saw the show last night and it was really good. It hit a lot of points that many on this board talk about. The couple's positive attitude on sticking to changing their lives and staying together to the end was really inspiring.
> 
> However, they could have saved a lot of money by going to counseling in the first place. Maybe I'm a little jealous because food addicts can cheat and have surgery to help them when other addicts do not have that option and just have to tough it out.


 
Haha. You make it sound like getting WLS is everyone's way out from a food addiction though. I think it's probably a terrifying and hard fought decision to make and you're left with a lifetime of side effects.

You don't need booze or drugs just to live, but you need food. You can't just quit food cold turkey.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 7, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You make it sound like getting WLS is everyone's way out from a food addiction though. I think it's probably a terrifying and hard fought decision to make and you're left with a lifetime of side effects.
> 
> You don't need booze or drugs just to live, but you need food. You can't just quit food cold turkey.



Truth. Its hardly "cheating". I have two family members that had WLS and it was a very difficult thing to go through with.

That being said, hell yes I need drugs and booze to live. More so than food!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You make it sound like getting WLS is everyone's way out from a food addiction though. I think it's probably a terrifying and hard fought decision to make and you're left with a lifetime of side effects.
> 
> You don't need booze or drugs just to live, but you need food. You can't just quit food cold turkey.



Alcoholics need to drink fluids to survive and smokers need to breathe to stay alive. However, there is no surgical method to aid them other than organ failure. Also my sister did have WLS while my other brother did it with diet and exercise. So I am very familiar with both mindsets.

Plus, there is nothing wrong with cheating as long as the job gets done.


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 7, 2012)

I feel bad for her, knowing the old man made those comments to her as he knew nothing would happen to him. She should have just 'accidently' made contact with her scooter to take the message home. Some folk always mess with the bull until they get the horns.


----------



## Kibeth (Feb 11, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> Alcoholics need to drink fluids to survive and smokers need to breathe to stay alive. However, there is no surgical method to aid them other than organ failure. Also my sister did have WLS while my other brother did it with diet and exercise. So I am very familiar with both mindsets.
> 
> Plus, there is nothing wrong with cheating as long as the job gets done.



That just sounds absolutely asinine. No addiction has it "easier" than the other. And addiction isn't 100 % physical. There's an emotional/mental addiction to any substance as well.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 11, 2012)

Kibeth said:


> That just sounds absolutely asinine. No addiction has it "easier" than the other. And addiction isn't 100 % physical. There's an emotional/mental addiction to any substance as well.



Sounds asinine? Well when other addicts can get a surgery to help them, let me know. Plus, if you read my other comment, I said she could have saved some money on surgeries if she went to counseling first..IMO.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 11, 2012)

Anybody else catch this week's episode? 

I totally got sucked into it because the man whose story was being featured lives near me. While I don't know him, I recognized the house he and his parents live in because it has some really distinctive lawn decorations that I remember seeing when I drove down that street before. 

I wonder if his post-surgery crystal meth useage was to try and speed up the weight loss? Or just something he got involved with because of the people he was hanging with at the time? They said that the meth didn't cause him to develop Guillain-Barre syndrome, but never said whether or not his WLS was a factor or not (or if they did, I missed it). He really had a hard time of it though, hopefully he's able to regain some mobility with therapy, because that was kind of the point of the whole ordeal. 

I did want to reach through the screen and bitchslap the toxic MommyFeeder when she brought him junk food while he was laid up in the hospital. I mean, come the fuck on! And then bitching about how he was supposed to be on a lowcarb diet, but the hospital was feeding him carbs. WTF? 

Tracy


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> Anybody else catch this week's episode?



I did. It was fascinating to me. 

My take away from the meth mention was that his female friend at the time was a user, and they thought perhaps he was (since his decline was so quick), but that he wasn't even lucid when they were discussing it in his hospital room so there was no confirmation of his usage, and that eventually it was realized to be a red herring.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 12, 2012)

" eventually it was realized to be a red herring "

Glad to hear that, it seemed totally plausible because it's starting to really become a problem here.

Tracy


----------



## truebebeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

WLS is by no means a cure for an eating addiction, has listed side effect of bulimia/anorexia as well. If the person does not do the emotional work to help their head after the grace period of loss they WILL and DO gain back all their weight plus more. There are a few of those cases around here... I have regained almost 100 lbs from the 200+ I lost. There are meds alcoholics can take to make them sick if they drink and there is a opiate blocker opioid addicts can take as well. None of these including WLS fix your BRAIN which is where addiction lies.


----------

